# RS2 Old Skool Cool!



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Had this in yesterday, cracking car!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

more, please, they're promising.

Is the lack of colour / mild desaturation deliberate? Nice use of off-cam flash, though I would have turned it down two stops or so, it's almost blown out the paint.

very picky comment on the first: if you'd have focussed on the R, the S2 would also be more visible, and the rings (because they're contrasted) don't need it so much.

Bret


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shots bryan, and as always done a top job on that audi paint


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice, have one myself gathering dust in the garage!


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I see a black one of these at my local Morrisons. It has a Nurn sticker on the back and i always look at it. Cant believe how fast the things are baring in mind the age.:doublesho
Phil


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Another edit of same car


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Very nice, have one myself gathering dust in the garage!


Can I suggest some QD and deep pile MF then?  :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It reminds me of my old motor:










:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I want one!! Are they still the fastest to 30? Or has something else got that title?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The performance was fantastic.
Just flexing your right big toe on the accelerator at 80mph in top was mind-bending. It was sitting just about at the peak of it torque curve at 3000rpm:










:driver:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Viper said:


> Can I suggest some QD and deep pile MF then?  :lol:


That'll be needing a few gallons of QD then! :lol:


----------

